# I decided to disable adblock



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have decided to disable adblock for sites I routinely visit. I just need to stop free loading because its ads that keeps them in business. Youtube especially its real people who are affected by this


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I disable it for my youtube regulars, that's their full-time jobs and some of them actually have families, so it should be a thing people do for their channels they enjoy regularly. Otherwise the channels will shut down like one of my favorites did because her income wasn't equaling her views and there was nothing she could do short of asking for money.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

This websites ads are all scams, I disabled it and got those things that try to scare senior citizens into spending money on crappy investments. I'm not going to support this site if they're going to run unethical ads.

"Watch Dr. Ron Paul's Big Warning for US Seniors"


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't be a wuss. Put it back.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nearly 95% of advertisements made on the internet are scams in nature. Advertisements that are actually interesting to read or watch that you click on purposely, or native advertising that is CLEARLY stated that it is, such as promoted stories on Digg are what ad's should be. Not popups which won't let you return to the previous page you were watching, infect your computer with spyware, or **** that pops up over the story you are reading and that nonscene. Free Ipad scams or win this or that ads are also bull**** and the reason ads are blocked.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Once I got adblock I never looked back. I never disable it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Youtube ads aren't bad, they usually have a "skip this ad" countdown. Typically 5-10 seconds long. 

Podcasts do ads perfectly, the host(s) usually pitch 15-30 seconds of their sponsors/advertisers between segments. Kinda like talk radio...and it's engaging. Too bad, podcasts don't have much of an audience.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been delving into web development, and one of the things I've done research on is advertising.

Adblock has blown up in usage over the past couple years. As of Fall 2014, *41%* of all 18-29-year-old internet users were running Adblock, and those numbers have been growing exponentially. Advertisers and website owners need to wake the f*** up.

Adblock is not the problem here. Its users are not the problem here. The *problem* is the *advertisers* and their abuse in using such intrusive methods of getting to viewers. And it's the fault of website owners who use them.

They block content, slow speeds down, lock people's browsers, crash computers, install malware and invasive trackers, or worse, viruses... They are a disaster, and they're taking down all the smaller sites with them. The abusers push people to install the plug-in, and once someone installs it, they generally don't remove it. *Everyone* suffers for it.

Because of this, there is some speculation about just how healthy (or not) internet advertising is going to be in the future. It may get worse before it gets better. If you own a content website that relies solely on ads for income, you might be well to start considering your options.

For Adblock's part, a website can apply to be whitelisted through https://adblockplus.org/acceptable-ads - the standards are not unreasonable.

I use Adblock, and I make no apologies for it. Advertisers and website owners need to wake up, get with it, take some responsibility for what's happening, and *fix it*.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

No matter what you do or don't do forums don't exist without people posting to them. That is my contribution. I don't want to be bombarded with junk while trying to add some potentially useful content.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Seriously hate ads. If I want something I'll go look for it.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I use it and I don't give a ****. Ads are annoying.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

I support the sites I visit deliberately, with suggested donation fees. A fraction of a cent per ad? That's just an insult.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Enjoy being bombarded by "hot singles in you area".


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

I try to disable adblocker when a streamer on twitch plays ads, just to support them. Other than that i keep it enabled cuz ads are so annoying lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I have been delving into web development, and one of the things I've done research on is advertising.
> 
> Adblock has blown up in usage over the past couple years. As of Fall 2014, *41%* of all 18-29-year-old internet users were running Adblock, and those numbers have been growing exponentially. Advertisers and website owners need to wake the f*** up.
> 
> ...


Yep. Well said, Just Lurking. If the adds were at least discreet i might be tempted to take off adblock. But until then, hell will freeze over before i turn it off.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what


why don't you love yourself?

is this what monks do now to hurt themselves instead of self-flagellation?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

"Doctor reveals 1 weird compound to beat anxiety that may surprise you"

Bet that works.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I keep mine enabled and I support sites I like by sharing it with others which generates traffic for them. This is why many sites won't outright prevent people from using adblock from viewing their content, because they'll end up losing a good portion of traffic they can monetize from because they block adblockers who would have otherwise shared their content. Even with adblock, I still support sites I like through other means.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> Don't be a wuss. Put it back.


Agreed.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

You have to wonder what kind of person inconveniences himself just to "support" others... Hmm...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> You have to wonder what kind of person inconveniences himself just to "support" others... Hmm...


Your parents?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> I have decided to disable adblock for sites I routinely visit. I just need to stop free loading because its ads that keeps them in business. Youtube especially its real people who are affected by this


The majority of the ads on YouTube are obnoxious with people acting like douche bags, why would I want to watch them? If the ads were not so douchey acting, maybe I would not block them out. They need to think about acting less douchey if they want their ads to be viewed. But sadly they target a douchey audience which is the majority >_<


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Your parents?


Doing it irl for someone you care about is different... but for some random stranger on the internet that you've never spoken to? Yeah right...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Doing it irl for someone you care about is different... but for some random stranger on the internet that you've never spoken to? Yeah right...


Some people have to support entertainment, if we all pirated movies, music, tv, and didn't support other entertainment mediums we wouldn't have them. This is why we can't have nice things Aribeth!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Some people have to support entertainment, if we all pirated movies, music, tv, and didn't support other entertainment mediums we wouldn't have them. This is why we can't have nice things Aribeth!


ughh... a person like that... not someone I'd want to mate with


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> ughh... a person like that... not someone I'd want to mate with


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

crimeclub said:


>


aww.. don't worry... I can make exceptions


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well I wouldn't click on any ppc ads and buy anything anyway. 

If the ads are pay per view I still won't buy and will end up negatively affecting the purchase % meaning less money given per view. Assuming the system is efficient my value to everyone in the chain is 0. If the system isn't efficient, not my fault either. 

Am I 'freeloading'? sure, but I am freeloading whether I see ads or not. I am not 'supporting' anything by making the empty gesture of viewing things that annoy me.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I see on here is people 'justifying' blocking ads when its supporting the sites that you go to and the youtubers you watch on a daily basis. It's not about the ads being annoying (and they really aren't). ADs online are nowhere as burdensome as Ads on Television for example.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Kiba said:


>


Absolutely perfect.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> I have decided to disable adblock for sites I routinely visit.


 Are you off your meds or something?


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

I think you are doing a good thing. I have whitelisted the YouTube channels that I like and follow because I know what it feels like as I also have a YouTube channel and I feel like I deserve revenue and not just fame for the time I spend recording, editing and uploading.

The only ad platform that I personally find not to be annoying is Adsense. No ****ty pop-ups, no floating windows, no laggy flash ads appearing, etc. Just plain text and images.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to just put up with ads, but they just kept getting more intrusive and annoying to the point where I eventually gave in and installed Adblock. Haven't looked back since. 

For some reason it stopped working earlier today (I had to reinstall it to get it working again), and for the first time in ages I was bombarded with ads again. Most pages I visited were plastered with them to the point of absolute distraction and most of them aren't even legit - they're just dodgy scam crap, like that "60 year old woman looks 27 - find out her secret!" rubbish. It reminded me just how much I love Adblock. I wouldn't have ever bothered with it if the ads had just stayed unobtrusive as they once were a very, very long time ago but nope - they had their chance with me and they blew it. Stuff 'em.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

The entertainment industry and youtubers and whatever else moaning about their profits is a tediously boring thing, most jobs are boring and ****, doing something you want to do and even like to do and getting some kind of payment for it makes you very very fortunate.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> I have decided to disable adblock for sites I routinely visit.


Blody hell...


----------

